# Resigning After 4 months in SAIF Zone Sharjah (FreeZone)



## parthik9 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dear members, 

My name is Partik, I joined a freezone (SAIFZONE) company in Sharjah as a IT specialist (6K AED) in July 2014, and now its almost 4 month here. I want to resign here and according to my unlimited contract, I will have to pay visa fees, medical cost, ID cards and all recruitment costs if I leave the job after probation till 6 months, which means if I leave in 4th month I will have to give one month notice plus all visa, medical etc. 

My question is can I have any idea how much this can be? Will it include visa cancellation etc? Do you guys have any figure in mind. Its freezone, they have my passport and I am not sure if I will have to pay visa cost plus its cancellation cost as well or only visa cost?

I need to know how much money should I arrange before even thinking to resign. I really want to resign but it depends on the cost as well. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you sure you're on an unlimited contract? It's normally only the limited contracts you have to pay your way out of. Why not call the FZ authority and ask them?


----------



## parthik9 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for reply, yes it is unlimited contract for sure.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

parthik9 said:


> Thanks for reply, yes it is unlimited contract for sure.


As I said, best thing is to call the FZA tomorrow morning and take their advice. Good luck.


----------

